# Fargo Taxidermist



## cootcommander (Jun 26, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a taxidermist in the Fargo/Moorhead area for a couple fish that I would like mounted.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

218 779 9037.
give Dan Williams a call.


----------

